# ISO Samoyed head rhinestone design



## pikle (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi! I found the most amazing Samoyed dog head rhinestone motif last Christmas. Unfortunately, the site is closed and I can't get an email response from the owner and I am dying to get my hands on some more for gifts!! Has anyone seen this design? I've been googling for months with no luck!! Thanks sooo much!!!










-Nicole


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

You can probably have this made custom for you.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow. That is one cool design. 

Sorry I can't help with sourcing but thanks for posting the pic. It is giving me ideas about horses


----------

